# erlernen vs. lernen



## ryuusaki

What is the difference between erlernen and lernen? They both show up as "to learn" in the dictionary. I am so confused.


----------



## floridasnowbird

"Erlernen" is often used when the process of learning has had a positive result. He has "erlernt" (part. perf. of "erlernen") a foreign language: he is able to speak this language.

Besides, "erlernen" always requires a direct object and for that reason it is used more specifically (learning special skills, etc). "Lernen" is used more generally.


----------



## Spectre scolaire

Dasselbe gilt vermutlich mit _lernbar_ und _erlernbar_?

Folgendes wurde auf Internet gefunden:
“Kurdisch wird von außen häufig als eine unnormale, nicht lernbare Sprache wahrgenommen.”

Aus dem Fischer Lexikon “Sprachen” habe ich weiterhin diesen Satz exzerpiert: 
“Die komplizierte Phonetik ([...]), der stark heterogene Wortschatz, die Scwankungen in der Aussprache und die noch ziemlich vage Stilistik machen das Hindi zu einer schwer erlernbaren Sprache.”
 Er hat überhaupt kein Hindi erlernen können. ​


----------



## Whodunit

Spectre scolaire said:


> Dasselbe gilt vermutlich für _lernbar_ und _erlernbar_?


 
Genauso ist es.  Allerdings bevorzuge ich persönlich das Wort _erlernbar_ in allen Fällen. _Lernbar_ klingt mir etwas unvollständig.




> Folgendes wurde im Internet gefunden:
> “Kurdisch wird von außen häufig als eine unnormale, nicht lernbare Sprache wahrgenommen.”


 
Ich würde hier _erlernbar_ verwenden. Floridasnowbird hat es wunderbar erklärt.




> Aus dem Fischer Lexikon “Sprachen” habe ich weiterhin diesen Satz exzerpiert:





> “Die komplizierte Phonetik ([...]), der stark heterogene Wortschatz, die Schwankungen in der Aussprache und die noch ziemlich vage Stilistik machen das Hindi zu einer schwer erlernbaren Sprache.”
> 
> Er hat überhaupt kein Hindi erlernen können. ​


 
Obwohl mir der zitierte Satz nicht gefällt, ist die Verwendung von _erlernbar_ idiomatisch korrekt. Und auch dein eigener Satz klingt sehr muttersprachlich. 

Ich hoffe, die zwei kleinen Korrekturen erlaubst du mir.


----------



## ryuusaki

oh! So erlernen is more like you already achieved the result, but lernen is more like still in the process of learning. Danke schön.


----------



## Spectre scolaire

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Allerdings bevorzuge ich persönlich das Wort _erlernbar_ in allen Fällen. _Lernbar_ klingt mir etwas unvollständig.


 Für Dein Eingreifen in die Diskussion bin ich Dir dankbar.

Freilich hat _floridasnowbird_ es “wunderbar erklart”, und zwar kommt mir --



			
				floridasnowbird said:
			
		

> "Erlernen" is often used when the process of learning has had a positive result.


 –- als besonders richtig vor, aber _warum_ ist das gerade so?

Ich frage mich, ob es nicht mehr dabei wäre, als wir bis jetzt haben erörtern können. Ein Stichwort ist vielleicht Aktionsart. 

Es ist bekannt, dass Sprachen, die kein morphologisch einverleibtes System besitzen, um Aspekt zu zeigen, in verschiedener Weise - oder sagen wir mal, mit unterschiedlichen _lexikalischen Strategien_ - trotzdem aspektuelle Nuancen ausdrucken können. Dementsprechend gehören russisch und neugriechisch, aus typologischer Sicht, einer anderen Welt an.

Um nach Florida zuruckzufliegen (wenn es mir erlaubt ist), würde ich behaupten, dass “das positive Ergebnis” eigentlich dadurch zu erklären ist, dass es sich um ein _endgültiges Ergebnis_ handelt, nicht um ein _positives_. Natürlich ist es positiv, eine Sprache erlernt zu haben (wenn überhaupt möglich!...), aber das wäre nur im Zusammenhang mit dem Zufriedensein des Endergebnis zu sehen, nicht “Aktionsartmässig” aus dem Verb _erlernen_ zu erlesen.



			
				Whodunit said:
			
		

> _Lernbar _klingt mir etwas unvollständig


. Genau! Die Handlung ist nicht abgeschlossen.

Ich habe den Eindruck, dass _Aktionsart_ einen allgemeinen Zug der germanischen Sprachen darstellt, nur kann es manchmal unheimlich schwierig sein, sich dieses Merkmals bewusst zu werden, gerade weil er “nur” lexikalisch ist, nicht morphologisch. 

In einer Diskussion über Aspekt, http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=241268 (Beitrag #32) kam volgendes hervor:




			
				Lemminkäinen said:
			
		

> We don't have aspect in Norwegian (though the meaning can of course be conveyed by adding qualifiers or rewriting), but I find it really fascinating.
> 
> For instance, in Norwegian you'd say:
> 
> 1) Jeg leste denne boken i går
> 
> which in Russian can be translated as either:
> 
> 2) Вчера я писал эту книгу
> or
> 3) Вчера я написал эту книгу
> 
> Where 2) indicates that I did some reading in the book (imperfective), and 3) that I finished it (perfective).
> If you want to convey the semantic sense in 3) in Norwegian, you'd have to say:
> 
> 4) Jeg leste ut denne boken i går
> 
> Using the adverb _ut_ will in a lot of instances give the verb a perfective meaning.


 Ein besonders aufschlussreiches Beispiel entnommen aus einer anderen germanischen Sprache! Meines Erachtens wäre er- in _er__lernen_ ein Beispiel so eines “qualifyer”s zu betrachten.
 ​*PS*: In meiner Vorlage steht es in der Tat “das Hindi” - aber “Scwankungen” gewiss nicht!


----------



## Aurin

"Die Vorsilbe *er-* signalisiert den Anfang der im Wortstamm erfassten Bedeutung bzw. deren erfolgreiche Vollendung."
blühen → erblühen
kämpfen → erkämpfen
lernen  → erlernen
brechen  → erbrechen


----------



## Acrolect

Ist das Präfix _er-_ noch produktiv, d.h. werden noch neue Wörter damit gebildet? Wenn ich es heute noch verwende, dann hat es eine eingeschränkt telische Funktion (_telisch_ heißt einen natürlichen Abschlusspunkt implizierend, also: _erlernen_ = telisch, weil ich, wenn ich etwas erlernt habe, es beherrsche, _lernen_ = nicht telisch, weil ich nicht notwendigerweise beherrsche, was ich gelernt habe): _er + _Verb (oft reflexiv) = 'durch eine Tätigkeit ein positives Ergebnis (z.B. einen Preis) erreichen'.

_Ich habe mir diese Anerkennung hart erarbeitet._
_Er hat einen wertvollen Sieg erkämpft_
_Ich habe einen zweiten Platz erkocht (bei der Kocholympiade)_
_Sie haben sich die Silbermedaille erwalkt (beim Nordic Walking Staffelmarathon)_
_Thomas hat sich ein großes Vermögen erheiratet._

Etablierte, lexikalisierte Wortpaare haben oft ihr semantisches Eigenleben entwickelt, sodass die Bedeutungsbeziehung nicht mehr so klar ist. Z.B. _erbrechen_ verwende ich nur in der Bedeutung von 'sich übergeben', und _erleben, erwähnen, erkennen_ etc. haben eine eher diffuse semantische Beziehung zu ihrer morphologischen Basis.


----------



## Whodunit

Ja, es ist sehr wahrscheinlich, dass dieses _er-_Präfix dem perfektiven Aspekt entsprechen könnte, allerdings ist es immer noch etwas anderes. Vergleiche zum Beispiel _erzählen, erlauben, (sich) erbarmen, erbittern, erwarten, ereignen, (sich) erinnern, ..._

Auch sind _erblinden, (sich) erbrechen, erdrosseln, erfrieren_ kein positiver Erfolg - semantisch gesehen, grammatikalisch irgendwie schon. 

Dazu mein Etymologie-Duden:



> *er...:* Mhd. _er-_, ahd. _ar-_, _ir-_, _er-_ ist das in unbetonter Stellung bei Verben abgeschwächte Präfix ↑ur..., Ur... Wie dieses bedeutet es eigentlich "heraus, hervor", dann aber auch "zum Ende hin" und bezeichnet daher das Einsetzen eines Geschehens oder die Erreichung eines Zweckes, beachte z.B. 'er-blühen, er-steigen, er-blassen, sich er-mannen'.


----------



## Ali Smith

I just came across this:

Question: Wie kann ich eine Fremdsprache schnell erlernen?

Answer: Im Prinzip gilt üben, üben, üben. Es gibt allerdings ein paar Tricks, die den ganzen Weg etwas verkürzen und am Anfang relativ schnell zu einem großen Vokabular führen:

Would it have sounded awkward if the question had been "Wie kann ich eine Fremdsprache schnell lernen?"?

By the way, I don't know if the person who wrote the question was a native speaker or not. The person who wrote the answer was a native speaker though.


----------



## Gernot Back

Ali Smith said:


> I just came across this:
> 
> Question: Wie kann ich eine Fremdsprache schnell erlernen?
> (…)
> Would it have sounded awkward if the question had been "Wie kann ich eine Fremdsprache schnell lernen?"?


No, but it simply wouldn't mean the same.
"Erlernen" implies making one's own efforts to achieve the goal, while "lernen" does not.


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> "Erlernen" implies making one's own efforts to achieve the goal, while "lernen" does not.


I beg to differ. The difference between _lernen _and _erlernen _is that _erlernen_ implies success (_sich etwas durch lernen aneignen_; see also #2 above), while _lernen_ does not.

Thus, if what you want to ask for a fast track to being able to speak a language (i.e. having been successful in learning it), _erlernen_ makes more sense and is unambiguous (in the version with _lernern_, schnell could refer to different aspects of the learning process).


----------



## Gernot Back

berndf said:


> I beg to differ. The difference between _lernen _and _erlernen _is that _erlernen_ implies success (_sich etwas durch lernen aneignen_), while _lernen_ does not.


"Aneignen" always implies someone's own efforts as well.

Man kann auch viel Falsches sowohl _lernen_ als auch _erlernen_, etwa eine falsche Körperhaltung.​
However, I would not speak of a "success" in this case, unless sarcastically.


----------



## berndf

There is no difference in the amount of own effort involved in learning something. The difference is that _erlernen _is about the result of a learning processes while _lernen _is about the process as such without reference to any possible result.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Having had a look on DWDS – Digitales Wörterbuch der deutschen Sprache, I think one can "erlernen" only skills, not background knowledge. We don't say "Ich habe Physik erlernt", because "Physik" is not a skill. One can "erlernen" (to speak/write/understand) a language, (to practise) a profession, (to play) a musical instrument.


----------



## Ali Smith

Is it similar to the difference between _greifen_ 'to seize' and _ergreifen_ 'to grab hold of' and _schlagen_ 'to hit' and _erschlagen_ 'to kill someone by hitting him'?


----------



## berndf

Ali Smith said:


> Is it similar to the difference between _greifen_ 'to seize' and _ergreifen_ 'to grab hold of' and _schlagen_ 'to hit' and _erschlagen_ 'to kill someone by hitting him'?


Yes, indeed. And there are more examples like these.


----------



## Ali Smith

Thanks! I can think of one more pair where this works: _tränken_ 'to water' or 'to soak' and _ertränken_ 'to drown'. However, it does _not_ work here: _tragen_ 'to carry' and _ertragen_ 'to bear, stand, endure' or 'to tolerate, put up with'.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Ali Smith said:


> Is it similar to the difference between _greifen_ 'to seize' and _ergreifen_ 'to grab hold of' and _schlagen_ 'to hit' and _erschlagen_ 'to kill someone by hitting him'?


Maybe, for these verbs,  the typical meaning of the additional "er-" is a certain typical goal of the basic action. The goal of "erlernen" is to acquire a skill. "Lernen" often has a goal, too, but the word contributes nothing to the definition of the goal.

"Er-" does not have this meaning for all verbs with "er-".

P.S.: er- – Wiktionary


----------



## berndf

Ali Smith said:


> Thanks! I can think of one more pair where this works: _tränken_ 'to water' or 'to soak' and _ertränken_ 'to drown'. However, it does _not_ work here: _tragen_ 'to carry' and _ertragen_ 'to bear, stand, endure' or 'to tolerate, put up with'.


The semantic development of the prefixes _er-_ and _ver-_ is rather complex. _Er-_ is essentially a shortened variant of ver-, which in turn is cognate with the English prefix _for(e)-_ as in_ give_ vs. _forgive_ which is related to the word _far_. So, the original meaning of _forgive _was _give away_. Similarly, the original meaning of both _ertragen_ and _vertragen_ was _to carry away_. From this the meaning _(v)ertragen = yielding crop_ or _income _developed, which can still be found in the derived noun _Ertrag = yield_ or _revenue_. Since the 16th century, the two verbs developed separately and developed into its modern, rather different meanings.


----------



## Ali Smith

Thank you so much! In linguistics, we would say that the verbs with the _er-_ prefix are durative while the ones with the _er-_ prefix are non-durative.

Thus, one can say

Ich habe zwei Stunden Französisch gelernt.
I studied French for two hours.

but not

Ich habe zwei Stunden Französisch erlernt.

By contrast, one can say

Ich habe Französisch erlernt.
I learned French.

but not

Ich habe Französisch gelernt.


----------



## Hutschi

_Ich habe Französisch gelernt._
Depending on context it can be synonymous with "erlernt" (now I can speak French)
or only "I learned a little bit French" (durative, with small results).
_Ich habe in der Schule Russisch gelernt._ - This means either _I attended the lessons _or _I can speak Russian language now.
Ich habe Russisch in der Schule gelernt. - _ This refers to the place. I learned it in school, not in private lessons, for example.

Note that "erlernen" is not default style but elevated style. So it is seldom now.


----------



## Gernot Back

Ali Smith said:


> Thank you so much! In linguistics, we would say that the verbs with the _er-_ prefix are durative while the ones with the _er-_ prefix are non-durative.
> 
> Thus, one can say
> 
> Ich habe zwei Stunden Französisch gelernt.
> I studied French for two hours.
> 
> but not
> 
> Ich habe zwei Stunden Französisch erlernt.


True 


Ali Smith said:


> By contrast, one can say
> 
> Ich habe Französisch erlernt.
> I learned French.
> 
> but not
> 
> Ich habe Französisch gelernt.


This is not true. Quite the opposite: The *second* version

_Ich habe Französisch gelernt._​
… is more common. With _erlernen_, I would rather say: 

_Ich habe die französische Sprache/das Französische erlernt._​


----------



## Ali Smith

Gernot Back said:


> True
> 
> This is not true. Quite the opposite: The *second* version
> 
> _Ich habe Französisch gelernt._​
> … is more common. With _erlernen_, I would rather say:
> 
> _Ich habe die französische Sprache/das Französische erlernt._​


Thank you! But why? What's the difference between

Ich habe Französisch gelernt.

and

Ich habe die französische Sprache/das Französische erlernt.

? They both seem to mean the same thing: that I have finished learning the French language.

And what's wrong with _Ich habe Französisch erlernt._?


----------



## berndf

Ali Smith said:


> They both seem to mean the same thing


No, it does not mean the same thing. _Ich habe Französisch/die französische Sprache erlernt_ means that you *successfully *learned French. By contrast, _Ich habe französisch gelernt_ just means that you have spent time learning French, irrespective of whether you were successful or whether you wasted your time.



Ali Smith said:


> And what's wrong with _Ich habe Französisch erlernt._?


There is nothing "wrong" with it, it is just less common. Probably because in spoken language it would be ambiguous if _Französisch/französisch _is a noun or an adverb (in written language the capital _F_ tells you it is a noun) and the difference is important. But that is just a surmise. At the end of the day, this is just how it is and there might well be no reason at all.


----------



## Ali Smith

berndf said:


> No, it does not mean the same thing. _Ich habe Französisch/die französische Sprache erlernt_ means that you *successfully *learned French. By contrast, _Ich habe französisch gelernt_ just means that you have spent time learning French, irrespective of whether you were successful or whether you wasted your time.
> 
> 
> There is nothing "wrong" with it, it is just less common. Probably because in spoken language it would be ambiguous if _Französisch/französisch _is a noun or an adverb (in written language the capital _F_ tells you it is a noun) and the difference is important. But that is just a surmise. At the end of the day, this is just how it is and there might well be no reason at all.


Thanks. I guess _lernen_ can mean not just _to learn_ but also _to study_. Am I correct?

By contrast, _erlernen_ can only mean _to learn_.


----------



## Gernot Back

Ali Smith said:


> Thanks. I guess _lernen_ can mean not just _to learn_ but also _to study_. Am I correct?


Yes, but on the other hand, we would use the verb _studieren _for both, being a student and reading sth. carefully, even if it is sth. trivial that you don't want to remember for a long lime:

_Sie_ _studiert_ _an der Universität Bamberg._​_Er nahm Platz und studierte sofort die Speisekarte._​


Ali Smith said:


> By contrast, _erlernen_ can only mean _to learn_.



Yes, but neither_ lernen _nor_ erlernen _would be used in the following sense:

_Click __here__ to learn more._​


----------



## berndf

Ali Smith said:


> Thanks. I guess _lernen_ can mean not just _to learn_ but also _to study_. Am I correct?
> 
> By contrast, _erlernen_ can only mean _to learn_.


I don't think English has a direct equivalent of _erlernen_. You can only tell from context if _learn_ means _erlernen_ in a concrete sentence.


----------



## Gernot Back

berndf said:


> I don't think English has a direct equivalent of _erlernen_.


I think @διαφορετικός was quite close:


διαφορετικός said:


> The goal of "erlernen" is to acquire a skill.


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> I think @διαφορετικός was quite close:


Of course you can paraphrase it in English. And this paraphrase is indeed fitting.


----------



## Hutschi

In German:

"Lernen" is used very generally:


Ich habe schreiben gelernt.
Ich habe rechnen gelernt.
Ich habe kochen gelernt.
Ich habe gehen gelernt.
I think neither "erlernen" nor "studieren" will work here. (Exceptions might exist: Ich habe anhand von Fotoaufnahmen das Gehen eines Pferdes studiert=untersucht. You see that "studieren" in the sentence has a very other meaning. Man kann eine Gehtechnik erlernen oder nach einem Schlaganfall das Gehen wieder erlernen.)

In common sentences like 1. ... 4. I would not expect "erlernen". In my feeling these words refer to common things from daily live.

Ich habe Sanskrit gelernt.
Here "erlernen" would work, even if dated.
It is a kind of elevated as word and as "lernen".

-

Edit: kleine Ergänzungen zu Ausnahmen


----------



## διαφορετικός

Hutschi said:


> Ich habe schreiben gelernt.
> Ich habe rechnen gelernt.
> Ich habe kochen gelernt.
> Ich habe gehen gelernt.
> Neither "erlernen" nor "studieren" will work here.


I think it would not be awkward to say "Ich habe das [Schreiben / Rechnen / Kochen / Gehen] erlernt".

P.S.: Of course, it would be less elegant.


----------



## Hutschi

διαφορετικός said:


> I think it would not be awkward to say "Ich habe das [Schreiben / Rechnen / Kochen / Gehen] erlernt".



There is a difference. "Das Schreiben" etc. is ok.  
"Ich habe schreiben gelernt." is default when you want to express that it is something normal. In daily life it usually takes over the function of "erlernen", too.


----------

